# How long will a soil substrate last?



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

As the title says, I'm wondering how long will the soil in a NPT last. I've had one going for 2 years now and it's not doing as good as it used to. Stem plants stunt, wither away,and die. the only thing still growing good is _Cryptocoryne usteriana _and _Anubias barteri_ var. _barteri. _
I'm in the process of tearing it down, pulling all the plants, cleaning it now. But I'm going to leave the soil and gravel in it. Maybe add some more gravel as there is a lot of soil on the surface now.(it's a mess) 
 Should I add some fresh soil? or
 Take all the old subtrate out? or
 Leave it in there?
The tank is a AGA 20 gallon with 2x15w lights(old), and a whisper HOB filter. 
Here's what it used to look like:









That was in it's prime! Now it looks like crap. Not sure if I should totally redo it or just refresh it.
How long has anyone else kept their NPT going?
Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I know SCMurphy had some that were 10 years old and still growing great plants.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

neonfish3: You soil substrate should last many many years. Hard to say why yours hasn't. Have you been making sure to feed enough for your fish and then some extra for the tank? What cleaning/maintenance regime have you followed?

-ricardo


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

flagg,
I don't have a cleaning/ maintenance routine. Just top-offs and every 6 months change about 30% of water. It was the easiest, cleanest tank I had. No algae, no ferts, no maintenance! I feed everyday, but I don't have that many fish in there any more--1 anglefish, 3 serpae tetras, 3 redline rasboras, 2 female guppys.
Hmmm....


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Are the water parameters all w/in normal values?

-ricardo


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What sort of defficiencies are you noticing? I think adding clay to the soil during the setup is key to helping it last longer. Chances are there wasn't much in the soil and it's running out.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

AaronT said:


> What sort of defficiencies are you noticing? I think adding clay to the soil during the setup is key to helping it last longer. Chances are there wasn't much in the soil and it's running out.


That's what I was thinking too, but after only 2 years? I guess it depends on how "worn out" the soil was to begin with? What kind of soil was it? From your yard, store bought, potting, aquatic?

-ricardo


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

> Are the water parameters all w/in normal values?


I never tested the tank, didn't see a need to, untill recently. I don't test any of my tanks anymore. 


> What sort of defficiencies are you noticing?


Pin holes, yellowing, death. 


> What kind of soil was it? From your yard, store bought, potting, aquatic?


The soil was generic potting soil from Walmart. And I made the mistake of using a potting soil with perlite, which still floats up when I replant.

I think I have two things contributing to the malaise in my tank.
1.) Old lights that got weak over time.
2.) Not enough fish/ food to keep it going without adding ferts.

I am redoing the tank with the same substrate. I already pulled the plants that were left, took out the rocks and wood, cleaned the filter. 
I'm going to add some clay balls to the soil and replant with fresh, healthy plants from my other tanks. Take out the Angelfish, add more small schooling fish and put in new light bulbs.
Sound like a plan?...
We'll see what happens.....
Thanks for all you help and any other suggestion welcome.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the clay will help a lot. Yellowing death is a sure sign of a lack of iron. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Yellowing of leaves can indicate any one (or combination) of nutrient deficiencies including: iron, nitrogen, calcium, magnesium, potassium, manganese, and zinc to name a few. Two questions: 1) are new leaves or old leaves the first to turn yellow? 2) Does the whole leaf turn yellow? Or are we talking about the edges, spots, etc...?

Here's a good in-depth discussion on nutrient deficiencies and signs to look for...

Nutrient Deficiency

Hope this helps!

-ricardo


----------



## swannee54 (May 24, 2006)

I have much the same problems with just soil setups, and have to add ferts constantly, so I'm going to give this setup a try SoilAGs


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Melbourne? Soil? -> Werribee. Free.

(or so they keep telling me)


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

neonfish3 said:


> As the title says, I'm wondering how long will the soil in a NPT last. I've had one going for 2 years now and it's not doing as good as it used to. Stem plants stunt, wither away,and die. the only thing still growing good is _Cryptocoryne usteriana _and _Anubias barteri_ var. _barteri. _
> I'm in the process of tearing it down, pulling all the plants, cleaning it now. But I'm going to leave the soil and gravel in it. Maybe add some more gravel as there is a lot of soil on the surface now.(it's a mess)
> Should I add some fresh soil? or
> Take all the old subtrate out? or
> ...


Maybe you should take the old substrate out and start afresh. Alleochemicals can build up in the soil that prevent good plant growth. If you've ever supplemented your tank with CO2 injection, or added doses of calcium carbonate which for some plants (those that use bicarbonates) causes almost the same growth increase, then plants can release alleochemicals at a faster rate than the soil bacteria can decompose them (from D. Walstad's book), which can slow down all plants - even the plant that released the alleochemicals. If you leave the substrate in, all those alleochemicals will remain in the soil and may affect new plant growth.


----------

